# Eric Fishbein killed during TransAM/ deaths in long distance/endurance rides



## k_green (18 Jun 2017)

Eric Fishbein has been struck and killed during the Trans Am Bike Race. Another tragedy in a long-distance bike race.

I loved watching the TransCon dots last year and the IndianPacific Wheel Race coverage was brilliant but it's hard to enjoy dot watching since the death of Mike Hall. 

I'm not sure what I'm saying. Noone should be forced off the roads because of bad drivers, that's really not the point, and cancelling these races wouldn't do anything really to prevent cyclist deaths. It's just upsetting and yet it almost seems unsurprising. 

I am always grateful for good passes and careful drivers but why should I be?! That's the law and should be the minimum.

Dying doing what you love is a great sentiment but cyclists should not be dying on the road like this. My thoughts are with Eric's family and friends.


----------



## Ian H (18 Jun 2017)

The death toll generally from cars is enormous, but mostly tacitly accepted. I can't think of any other instance where Joe Public has such easy access to something so lethal.


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Jun 2017)

Both Mike and Eric were hit from behind. I have asked the TCR guys to really make an effort to be lit up and as visible as possible during the day and night. They are taking that on board but there is only so much you can do.


----------



## cisamcgu (21 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Yet again, some folk think it is OK to suggest the dead cyclist wasn't lit up adequately. Why is this even worth mentioning in this context?



Who said it was OK ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jun 2017)

Not sure how you stop danger on bikes.. closed roads help but a crash barrier road funitire and a long drop into a valley work just aswell as a car in the death risk stakes


----------



## Tim Hall (21 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> Not sure how you stop danger on bikes.. closed roads help but a crash barrier road funitire and a long drop into a valley work just aswell as a car in the death risk stakes


While a long drop in to a valley is unlikely to have a good outcome, have you got any stats for the number of KSI or risk posed by a long drop into a valley vs the number of KSI or risk due to motor vehicles. I'd guess (wild hand waving here) that the motor vehicle is way more dangerous.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jun 2017)

Lights don't help if a driver doesn't look. I know.


----------



## Vegan1 (21 Jun 2017)

With RAAM going on right now these cyclists do have a follow car, and there has been occasions where even these have been hit from behind, and we are talking a large pick up/van with reflectives and lights on the back. I don't reckon being any more lit up will make a difference, being a tad more defensive maybe if you are riding on an unlit road as I am when riding at night, but with respect to the two people that have died this is pure conjecture and I would not want to comment on the circumstances regarding these instances.


----------



## cisamcgu (22 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Since you need to even ask, Steveindenmark does. He always responds to cyclist death with a plea to use better lights, as if that makes any difference.



Well, even assuming the driver is paying attention, then if it is dark then lights are essential, otherwise you are basically invisible until it is possibly too late.


----------



## cisamcgu (22 Jun 2017)

Indeed better lights would be "better", obviously


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jun 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> While a long drop in to a valley is unlikely to have a good outcome, have you got any stats for the number of KSI or risk posed by a long drop into a valley vs the number of KSI or risk due to motor vehicles. I'd guess (wild hand waving here) that the motor vehicle is way more dangerous.



Not sure what you mean..
Ive been a motorcyclist all my life and a keen cyclist..everything is a danger if you hit it or it hits you..
We dont have a metal cage and airbags on 2wheels.

Its a sad event no matter how it happens


----------

